# Scott cyclocross?



## jmeerse (Nov 12, 2004)

Anyone have experience with the Scott Cyclocross frame? I can get a deal on one from my sponsor, but would like some input before buying. I know people have remarked on the short TT listed on the website, but I was looking for actual riding experience, if possible.

thanks,
John


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

The slack head angle makes for a very stable feel - you could say it handles very much like a mountain bike, but that wouldn't be a surprise considering the geometry. Top tube is short, but doesn't seem to be a problem. This is a race frame, so it's pretty darn stiff - not made to be a commuter, light trail bike, or anything like that. I know you didn't ask that, but lots of people use cross bikes for multiple purposes, so I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## jmeerse (Nov 12, 2004)

thanks, this is what I was looking for. I'd use it as my main race rig, moving from my current Cannondale CAAD 3 and a steel Torelli before that. 

Is the headset integrated? It looks like it from the photo on the website, but I can't find specs anywhere.

John


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Non-integrated 11/8 headset. It's a great race bike - super stiff, great handling. It has gussetts at the head tube/top tube for added stiffness, and the bottom bracket area is also re-inforced and a bit unique looking. The carbon fork is the same Taiwanese made model that comes on the Felt, Salsa, and a host of others (that's why it looks integrated, it's used both ways depending on brand/model). It's a bit heavy, but does the job just fine.


----------

